# Compaq Presario CQ60 not connecting to wireless



## AlyMarie (Sep 28, 2011)

I purchased a Netgear wireless box for my boyfriend a couple months back and we have just recently set it up. My iPad and laptop connect with no problem at all but his mother's computer, the Compaq, won't connect to the internet unless it's directly connected to the router/modem. 

I've gone to the support section of the Netgear website and tried what they told me but I keep running into needing to log on to my router. The default password isn't working and neither is the one we tried to set up (really my bf tried to set one and somehow managed to screw up the whole thing; I just went to bed cause I was happy we even had wireless).

I've got a few problems here so I'm so painfully welcome to anyone's input and assistance!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

See this for how to reset the router to factgory settings so that you can set it up properly.

Reset and Restore the NETGEAR device to Factory Default Settings


----------

